# Meerforelle oder Steelhead?



## Lxvxfxxld1 (18. Januar 2010)

Habe ich heute durch Zufall gesehen und die mit anderen Meerforellenbildern verglichen. Die hat hier noch Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse, die anderen hatten gar keine. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Wst_meerforelle_stoer_001.jpg Aber da der Fisch in der Stör gefangen wurde............

Und nun ihr. #c


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

OK, da ich nun mir im Netz noch ein paar Steelheads angeschaut habe und die auf der ganzen Flosse Punkte hatten, gehe ich auch mal von einer Meerforelle aus. |rolleyes


----------



## MEFO 09 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Da alle Steelheads,die ich bis jetzt gefangen,bzw. gesehen habe(Küste),die Punkte bis weit auf die Schwanzflossenstrahlen hatten,würde ich auf MEFO setzen..!Ausserdem fehlt mir der gewisse "Schimmer" auf der Seite und der Kopf könnte etwas "bulliger" sein.....Ist aber auf Fotos immer sehr schlecht zu beurteilen..!!
Nach Foto geht die bei mir als MEFO durch..!


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

das ist eine mefo :glg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse sind kein gutes Unterscheidungsmerkmal. Es gibt reichlich Mefos mit gepunkteten Schwanzflossen. Häufig noch viel mehr als bei diesem Fisch.


----------



## steven23883 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

würde auch sagen das das ne mefo ist


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

ich bin auch für mefo


----------



## bamse34 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Moin Moin
Ganz sicher Mefo!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Reverend Mefo (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Ohne Zweifel Mefo.

Hätte sogar fast auf einen Salmo Salar getippt, da nur sehr wenige Punkte unterhalb der Seitenlinie sind, aber Maulspalte, Schwanzflosse und -Stiel lassen auch da keine Zweifel zu.

Ich würde gerne mal ein Bild von einer Steelhead sehen, die nur wenige Punkte hat. Refos sind nach meiner Erfahrung immer gesprenkelt bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Ok, ok. Ich brauche dann mal ein Foto von einer Steelhead. Aber schön abgelichtet mit Punkten. Hochladen hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilfe:Bild_und_Ton
und mir bescheid geben, damit ich die Datei in den Artikel Regenbogenforelle mit einbauen kann. Oder selbst einbinden, unter Steelhead

Gruß #h


----------



## aesche100 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Das ist wohl ein schöner Lachs.Da sieht man mal wieder, dass man sich nicht hundertprozentig auf Wikipedia verlassen kann.Nun mal ran.Die Diskussion ist eröffnet.Man kann eh nicht zum Angeln.Ha,ha.:m


----------



## guadarmar (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

So sieht ne Steelhead aus.
Kommt aus dem Fehmarn Belt.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl ein schöner Lachs.Da sieht man mal wieder, dass man sich nicht hundertprozentig auf Wikipedia verlassen kann.Nun mal ran.Die Diskussion ist eröffnet.Man kann eh nicht zum Angeln.Ha,ha.:m




nee, das ist ne mefo. begründung siehe posting vom reverend mefo!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

So sieht ne astreine Steelhead aus...


Anhang anzeigen 126295



:g


----------



## ADDI 69 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Da hab ick och ene von guckst du hier 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=125072&d=1262721720


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

#qich will auch eine zeigen #q dieses jahr werde ich meine erste fangen :glg andre


----------



## MEFO 09 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl ein schöner Lachs.Da sieht man mal wieder, dass man sich nicht hundertprozentig auf Wikipedia verlassen kann.Nun mal ran.Die Diskussion ist eröffnet.Man kann eh nicht zum Angeln.Ha,ha.:m



Ich glaub,Wikipedia hat recht !!!Nur du solltest mal genauer hinsehen!!
Das is ne MEFO!!
Schwanzwurzel zu dick,Maulspalte zu tief,und die Punkte unterhalb sind eh nebensache!!Die Kiemenbogenform spricht auch für MEFO,und die Schw.flosse is sowas von gerade...!
Ich seh da beim besten Willen niemals!!einen Lachs...!
Und in der Stör werden auch schöne MEFOS gefangen!!:m
Und,wenn wir das genau wissen wollen,können wir noch die "Reusendornen"und das "pflugscharbein" untersuchen...aber nicht auf Fotos..!!


----------



## Rosi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Hi, mit dem Lachs war der nachfolgende Link vom Wiki gemeint. 

Für mich sieht das eindeutig nach Mefo aus, die haben oft Punkte auf ihrer Schwanzflosse. Ich geh nach der Maulspalte und dem Kiemenbogen. Eine gerade Schwanzflosse ist auch nicht unbedingt ein sicheres Zeichen. Ich fing auch schon welche mit leicht gekerbter Schwanzflosse.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Ja, wenn die Schwanzflosse nicht gestreckt ist, sondern nur so la la liegt, kann Sie eine Kerbe ausweisen wie auf Deinem Foto.

Das hat mich woanders mal fast den Kopf gekostet beim Foto einer 45er Mefo |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*



reverend mefo schrieb:


> ja, wenn die schwanzflosse nicht gestreckt ist, sondern nur so la la liegt, kann sie eine kerbe ausweisen wie auf deinem foto.
> 
> Das hat mich woanders mal fast den kopf gekostet beim foto einer 45er mefo |supergri


 das war bestimmt im lmf


----------



## Blauortsand (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das war bestimmt im lmf



sicher|wavey:


----------



## aesche100 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*



MEFO 09 schrieb:


> Ich glaub,Wikipedia hat recht !!!Nur du solltest mal genauer hinsehen!!
> Das is ne MEFO!!
> Schwanzwurzel zu dick,Maulspalte zu tief,und die Punkte unterhalb sind eh nebensache!!Die Kiemenbogenform spricht auch für MEFO,und die Schw.flosse is sowas von gerade...!
> Ich seh da beim besten Willen niemals!!einen Lachs...!
> ...


Ich hänge mal ein Bild an.Mal sehen, was passiert


----------



## ADDI 69 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Boh eh ,wat ne Granate|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Und ? Released a la Rex Hunt mit Küßchen und klaps auf'n Po:q:q
Ne Spass beiseite ...Petri zu dem Teil   - wie groß und schwer ?
mfg Addi  |wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Ich hänge mal ein Bild an.Mal sehen, was passiert


 |bigeyeslachs |bigeyes alter schwede den an der fliegenpeitsche :l:klg andre


----------



## steven23883 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> |bigeyeslachs |bigeyes alter schwede den an der fliegenpeitsche :l:klg andre


  andre so was soll mal bei und an der peitsche hängen|rolleyes schön auf deinem 13cm bomber #6:q


----------



## Glªss|EYEs (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

moin,
ne Steelhead ist das ja auf keinsten... wie wäre es denn mit nem Lachs-Mefo-Hybried.....? ich finde die hat von beiden etwas...


----------



## Reverend Mefo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Mensch Leude, Augen auf: Der Fischknochen hat es doch schon korrekt geschrieben. Das ist ein 1a Lachs und nix Hybrid oder so!

Rügen? Bornholm?

Andre, wenn Du den an der Fliegenpeitsche hast, dann is Daddeldu mit Deinem Wackelstock, das schwöech dia! :q

Gruß,

RM der Lachsdiagnostizierer


----------



## aesche100 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Boh eh ,wat ne Granate|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Und ? Released a la Rex Hunt mit Küßchen und klaps auf'n Po:q:q
> Ne Spass beiseite ...Petri zu dem Teil   - wie groß und schwer ?
> mfg Addi  |wavey:


Nix released.Astrein kaltgeräuchert.Vor Rügen erbeutet.103 cm und 11,5 kg.


----------



## Traveangler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

boha was für ein Fisch |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Aber das beste ist Dein grinsen :q

So will ich auch mal grinsen |rolleyes


----------



## steven23883 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Andre, wenn Du den an der Fliegenpeitsche hast, dann is Daddeldu mit Deinem Wackelstock, das schwöech dia! :q


 

Reverend Mefo aber sehen würde ich es gern.... was meinst du was der für augen macht


----------



## Reverend Mefo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Jo, und wem er das dann alles erzählen würde. Nix mehr Fischen, nur noch telefonieren! :q


----------



## steven23883 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Jo, und wem er das dann alles erzählen würde. Nix mehr Fischen, nur noch telefonieren! :q


 
ja das telefon würde heiß laufen:q und sie wäre ganz bestimmt nicht 1,13m ehr 1,50m:q:q.... man man man unsere fischgräte:q


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

:g1,80 würde ich sagen :g lg andre


----------



## steven23883 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :g1,80 würde ich sagen :g lg andre


  geile sache mein süßen finde ich gut... was nun los ich kann immernoch nicht werfen:c


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

mach dich nicht verrückt warte ab wenn es los geht 
wenn das wetter so bleibt bin ich samstag #:lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

@ Fibo, lieber Weiterpoppen #6

Am WE gehen die Temperaturen wieder in den Keller #q


----------



## Ingmarhunter (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Wer hat schonmal ne mefo gefangen, oder will noch eine fangen?


----------



## Ingmarhunter (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Steelhead?*

Für den habe ich DIE ANTWORT. Middelfahrt alter Hafen anchts bei schwülem Wetter auf Steg. Da schwimmen die immer rum. Wer näheres dazu wissen will, sagt es einfach.


----------

